# xorg 7.4 + synaptics



## jwl (Feb 6, 2009)

I know there has been a bunch of posts already regarding the problems with mouse and keyboard with the new xorg release, but I have not been able to solve my issue with the proposed solutions.

I have a laptop that uses the synaptics driver for its mouse, which have worked flawlessly before. It also works with xorg 7.4, but it acts _strangely_. Mostly concerned with clicking. It seems that a left click many times is interpreted as a right click or both at the same time. Which is quite annoying. Normal right click seems to work as it should.

I am not sure how to read the output from Xorg.0.log, but it seems that it might be adding two mices or something.

I think this is the relevant part:

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) Option "CorePointer"
(**) Mouse1: always reports core events
(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"
(**) Keyboard1: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard
(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "dk"
(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "dk"
(**) Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:nocaps"
(**) Keyboard1: XkbOptions: "ctrl:nocaps"
(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"
(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled
(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...
(II) <default pointer>: Setting Device option to "/dev/psm0"
(--) <default pointer>: Device: "/dev/psm0"
(==) <default pointer>: Protocol: "Auto"
(**) Option "AlwaysCore"
(**) <default pointer>: always reports core events
(==) <default pointer>: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) <default pointer>: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) <default pointer>: Buttons: 9
(**) <default pointer>: Sensitivity: 1
(II) evaluating device (Mouse1)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(II) evaluating device (Keyboard1)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)
(II) evaluating device (<default pointer>)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default pointer>" (type: MOUSE)
(--) Mouse1 synaptics touchpad found
(--)  Synaptics Touchpad, model: 0
(--)  Firmware: 6.2
(--)  180 degree mounted touchpad
(--)  Sensor: 1
(--)  new absolute packet format
(--)  Touchpad has extended capability bits
(--)  -> multifinger detection
(--)  -> palm detection
(--)  -> pass-through port
(WW) fcntl(10, O_ASYNC): Inappropriate ioctl for device
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/psm0
        Device busy.
(WW) <default pointer>: cannot open input device
(EE) intel(0): underrun on pipe B!

This <default pointer> I am pretty sure was not in the logs before the upgrade, so any ideas to how to deal with that?

I am using FreeBSD 7.1-STABLE with the newest newest xorg ports.


----------



## schlesix (Feb 8, 2009)

I have exactly the same problem on my Thinkpad R60. No luck so far.


----------



## streambag (May 1, 2009)

I know that this is a really old thread. However, I just wanted to say that I had the same problem. For some reason setting ClickFinger2 to 0 solved it for me. To try it out:
% synclient ClickFinger2=0

To set it permanently add
Option      "ClickFinger2" "0"
to the mouse section of your xorg.conf.


----------



## schlesix (May 21, 2009)

*Problem solved*

streambag,

thank you very much! You solved my problem!


----------

